# Painting people: need help!



## Matteo (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm painting a picture representing a famous square of Prague, from a postcard. I have to paint several people walking in the square, but I'not very able, could you give me some tips?

P. S. People are in the distance!

P. P. S. I'm 14 and I'm Italian, so I might have some problems with the English language


----------



## artbase (Nov 28, 2014)

look at how Impressionists painted people- then look at a book that has drawings of people


----------

